# Allow myself to introduce... myself



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy form Texas! Never been that far north, so can't help you with finding somewhere to ride.


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually headed down to Austin Texas for work in the next few weeks and hope to do some riding while I'm down there.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum John from the state across the river!

I don't ride western but believe there are some barns in Sussex county NJ that teach. They may be kind of far for you though. I can have a look around later and see if I have any suggestions for you. I'm all about enablement when it comes to horses. :lol:

ETA: Very cool avatar!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi John 
Welcome to the forum 
Nice to meet you 
I am 48 and just getting back into riding


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool avatar. My dad owns an airplane painting business and a few years ago they painted one of the last P-38's that's still flying. It went to Oshkosh the next weekend with the new "old" paint job. That was the most amazing plane I've ever seen! And now I'm obsessed with WWII planes since.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi John!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Jake and Dai - I'll check out Sussex (I'm hopefully going to be doing some NJ riding tomorrow if the weather holds)
CLaPorte432 - That's cool - the P-38 is an incredible machine. I've got videos of some of my flying, including the P-51 flight, on my youtube channel by the same username.
Country Woman - it's good to see that I'm not the only adult getting back into riding - it sure feels like that sometimes with all the kids running around the barn
Thanks HorseLovinLady

Thanks all!


----------



## Jessika (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome, I am new here too! I grew up on Long Island at an event barn and moved to Maine about 10 years ago to have horses in my backyard, I only have two now, but it's fun! We just spent a week in the city, I miss it!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you like it here so far!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome John. You're not the only one starting later in life. I didn't start until I was 36 also. That was almost 6 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

